
Ask HN: Why was my 'Show HN' submission flagged? - mathdev
Hi, I just submitted a tool I created that estimates COVID-19 risks based on best scientific data available, while providing the detailed sources and explanations for each calculation [1][2].<p>It got quite a few upvotes in the first few minutes and some constructive comments. However, it seems the someone decided that it should not be displayed and it is now marked as flagged.<p>Could you explain why?<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=22793171<p>[2] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.covidodds.com&#x2F;
======
ColinWright
The designation "Flagged" says that readers have flagged it as inappropriate
content. Looking through the comments on that page, I'd guess this. Lots of
people have enough concerns about the page, its policies, and what it's
actually showing, and on balance, given the number of COVID-19 posts around,
and given how much there is that's misleading, misguided, or wrong, people
have felt that your page _as when seen_ didn't add enough overall to the
discussion.

Maybe you've fixed all the issues raised, maybe not, but that's my guess as to
why HN readers flagged your post.

------
pwg
Flagged means several readers pressed the "flag" link on the article.

If enough readers "flag" it, the article gets labeled "[flagged]" and removed
from the front page.

More details here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12173809](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12173809)

------
verdverm
Looks like people might have been upset about you using a COVID page to send
personal health information to FB. Even though you fixed it, still a mistake.

Also the other points brought up here and there.

